
Darpa Program Bears Eerie Resemblance to a Summer SciFi Blockbuster | Betabeat - swohns
http://betabeat.com/2013/01/darpa-program-transformers-upward-falling-payloads-navy-readiness/
======
ericcumbee
life imitates art?

